# Anyone planning to do a natural FET cycle?



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi,

We plan to do a natural FET sometime in OCT/NOV cycle depending...

Anyone care to join me?


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Cbear,

I have just replied to Ur message on CRM Coventry as i go there to. I'm not having a natural FET but thought i would reply.

Good luck with tx.

Katie xxx


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi I'm planning a natural FET this cycle (transfer will probably be around 7 Oct). I was just thinking about what I should be eating/taking to help prepare my body for the frostie. What are you doing this time round?


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya,

I'm just trying to eat healthily at the moment. Think its best to avoid soft cheese,pate etc... I just taking a pronatal vitamin as well. I think we will have to wait til my Nov cycle due to holidays and work etc... I'm happy to keep you company though ;0)


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi cbear

im hoping to do a natural fet in the next few months however wont know when until our review on thursday....

..would love to be your buddy  

love
Suze xx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

HI,
We're hoping to do a fet in Nov/Dec- will know more after our appt next week. Would love to join your club 
Andrea x


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

oooh, sorry not been around for a few days.... the more the merrier ;0)

Think mine will land up being mid/end November as my cycle was shorter this time and then my holiday will mess up the next month... hey ho...


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Girls
Just wanted to ask your opinion on our frostie situation. I live in Germany but my frosties are in Bath ! I'm going to fly back to the UK for the transfer. They were frozen at day 3 8 celled but because I live so far away I wanted to defrost all 3 and take them to blast. I'm also having a SET. I'm just worried that none will make it to blast and I'll be in the UK with nothing to take back with me. On the other hand at least I'll know which one is the strongest or maybe none of them.
Sorry for the ramble but I'm not sure that taking them to blast is the right thing to do? Can you re freeze embies that have been taken to blast?

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello Girls


I'd like to join you if i could.  I ovulated today and promptly burst into floods of tears 

I have phoned the clinic and am having FET on  monday, our embies were frozen on day 3 8 cell stage and will be put  back on surge +4.

I am more frightened of being pregnant than of the FET not working, that makes no sense i know but the miscarriage knocked me for six and i only have to think of it and i just well up and want to sob.  I have not let myself think about it till we started on this cycle, and now i'm a complete fruit loop.

I phoned work today and let them know that i would not be in on monday, i'm a midwife so my boss is pretty sympathetic so thats good. My poor DH just doesn't know what to think 

We deliberatly haven't told anyone this time around apart from my mum and boss and husbands boss, as i dont think i can take the sympathy from friends and family.  I am on holiday on the end of the 2ww so at least i have a week to recover if it doesnt work out for us.  I dont know what i would do without this website, it really is a godsend.

Hi Louise 

My embryos are also in Bath.  I have 3 as well and they are inteding to take all 3 out and put the best 2 back in if they all survive the thaw.  SAfter having spoken to David Walker (Consultant) he said if the 3rd embryo was still healthy they would refreeze.  It was described by the embryologist "as not being like chicken" you didnt have to use straight away, and you can refreeze them.

Hello to everyone else, will let you know how the little critters get on, just hoping and praying  that they make it through the thaw.

Love Hobbs x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Always - I'd love to be cycle buddies  I can fly at short notice, there are daily flights from here to uk. I may call the embryologist again and have another chat with her.
Keep me posted with your dates etc. xx

Hobbs -its good to know that they can re freeze the embryos, I'd hate to think that they are being 'thrown away'. I'm sorry for your loss, I had a mc last year after falling pg naturally. I was an emotional mess for months and even now theres not a day goes by that I don't think of my loss.   for you. You are brave working as a midwife having to deal with not so great mothers and their babies. It will be you soon in that labour room having your Little one/s!!
Let me know how the FET goes - its nice to chat with someone at the same clinic.

Have a good weekend everyone
Louise xxx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Just woken up, i know that sounds lazy but i have beeen doing nights (babies are quite selfish and often arrive at night!!! )

Always Hoping:  They call it a natural frozen embryo cycle even though i'm using 50mg of clomid.  I have PCOS and even though i ovulate regularly my progesterone is to low if i dont use clomid to support a pregnancy.  Its a very low dose but seems to do the job.

Louise thank you for your message, dealing with a miscarriage is very emotionally draining, my sympathy on your loss.  Hopefully Mr Walker and the embryologist will come up trumps for both of us 

I chaatted to the clinic and the embryologist yesterday and i have to ring the clinic at 10am on monday to see if they have survived the thaw, if all ok then ET at 2pm.  I'm a nervous wreck.

Love Hobbs x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hobbs - sending you lots of   for Monday. KUP on how your embies are doing


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Will do Louise,  jjust noticed your signature, twin boys.  Crikey you must have your hands full you lucky girl.  I bet they are lovely but slightly mischevious?  Bless them

Hobbs x


----------



## cashone (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this site.  I just went through a natural FET.  I have  3 frosties which all survived the thaw process.  I just had the transfer of all three on 09/25/08.  Now going through the 2ww.  
Always feeling positive for the outcome.  I don't know what to do to pass the time away other than work, pray for the best.
cashone


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Congrats on the defrosting of all 3 embies  Wow all 3 transferred - good luck for testing day   
louise xx


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya all,

Cashone~ i normally try to keep busy but without over doing it. Sending positive vibes to you ;0)

I go away for 2 weeks soon...hopefully there will be some good news on my return... 

Looks like my cycle will be Nov now...as my cycle playing up....grrrr...


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies

Well here i am PUPO, they decided just to defrost 2 of my frozen embryos and both survived intact.  Apparently they look like "very nice embryos" whatever that may mean!!  Neither lost any cells so i have an 8 cell and 6 cell on board, they are graded out of 10 and i have an 8 and 9.

I know this doesnt mean anything in the big scheme of things but it made me feel a bit better, going to lay down now and think snuggly in thoughts

Love HObbs  x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Congrats on being PUPO Hobbs -sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Woo Hoo! I got a Peak on my CBFM this morning. I'll phone the clinic later to find out when I need to fly back for my transfer (  please thaw little embies). I'm excited now!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hi louise

How exciting good luck and keep us posted, have my fingers and toes crossed for you 

Well we have had a couple of days away and are now back in sunny Wiltshire!!!  My embryos are day 6 now so hopefully they will be hatching and implanting  (one can live in hope)  I'm not feeling very positive just resigned to the fact that it probably wont work, its so difficult to be positive when you have been trying for 5 1/2 years.  I wish i could fast forward my life by 8 days and then i would know one way or the other and could move forward towards our next IVF.

I feel quite pensive about the whole FET, i live in terror of it now working, but on the other hand i'm terrified its going to work and then i will miscarry like last time.  I think i need a bottle of wine let alone a glass!!!  Maybe i will settle for just looking at the bottle of wine!

Sorry for rambling, some times you just need to let of steam.

Love HObbs x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hobbs - This IVF stuff is a real rollercoaster of emotions. Try to be positive about getting pg because there is no reason why the embie(s) won't implant and stick for 9 months. After a mc I'm sure we are going to be more nervous but keep thinking    .

I called the clinic and I'm waiting for a embryologist to phone back. I won't book my flights until I've spoken to them.

You can let off steam anytime on FF - its great for my anger issues ha ha!!


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Louise

Just thought i'd pop in again to see how you were getting on?

Your right i should be more positive, i've had a word with myself and feel better now 

Fingers crossed for you

Hobbs x


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry I'm off to Crete tomorrow for 2 weeks... Good luck all  ;0) xx


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Cbear - have a lovely holiday xxx

I spoke to the embryologist and I;m booked in for transfer next weds!! They are defrosting all 3 on Monday and if at least one has thawed they will take them to blast stage. I'm hoping at least 1 makes it to blast stage  

Have a great weekend everyone - its a german holiday today so having a bit of a lie in. Yippee!!

Louise xx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Cbear: Have a fab holiday, i'm so jealous i wish it was me

Louise, Great news i's sure your embryos will defrost beautifully 

As for me i had some pinky discharge (sorry TMI) i'm hoping its implantation related but i have the feeling that maybe it started to implant and has come away, only 7 days to go till testing. Starting to get a bit nervous i'm going to try not to test early this time, though i make no promises!!!!  God i hope and pray that this time it will work and stick.

Love Hobbs x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hobbs sounds like it is probably implantation spotting - would be the right time and its too early for AF. I always test early, I'm a poas-oholic!! but try and hold out till at least 12 dpt. Sending lots of sticky vibes .
Louise xx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello, Thought I would join you ladies. I am about to have my embryos popped back some time next week, possibly Wednesday or Thursday, assuming of course that my embies survive the thaw. I go into the ARGC tomorrow for a blood test so may have a better idea later tomorrow. Feeling very nervous, but know that I am so very lucky to have my little girl thanks to my 2nd ICSI treatment. Is anyone here also being treated at the argc??

Take Care

Janna xxxxxxx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies

Well my embryos (if they've made it this far) are 9 days old today, its been a week since transfer tomorrow and i have no symptoms at all, but i do have the most humongous spot on my chin, usually a good indicator that my period is approaching.  Not feeling very positive at all, wish it was friday so we could test and move on.

Louise: good luck with the defrost on monday 

Hi Janna, how did you get on with your bloodtest? good luck with your thaw do you know when they are coming out of the freezer?

Love Hobbs x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

good luck


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hobbs - i've heard that breakouts is a sign of pg. My major sign with my pg's has been my sense of smell. Particulary fatty smells made me wretch!
Keep thinking positive    

Janna - how's things with you?

I'm quite nervous about tomorrow's defrosting. Please defrost nicely little ones xxx

i'll update tomorrow.
Louise xx


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Just a little update - all 3 embies defrosted perfectly, no cells lost! SO I'm now waiting until wednesday for transfer. Hopefully at least 1 will have made blast stage    .

How is everyone else today ?


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Louise - Fantastic news that all embies defrosted well, that's really great news. Best of luck for Wednesday.

Hobbs - Do try not to stress too much, as we all know to be honest the same symptoms an be both positive and negative, so you never know until you do the final pregnancy test. Lets just all keep hoping positive thoughts and that you get a great BFP on Friday

As for me I had another progesterone and estrogen blood test today and await instructions later this afternoon. My embryos are day 5 blasts which I believe they will take onto day 6 before transferring, so I am guessing that transfer may be wednesday, thursday or Friday, but I may have a better idea when i get the call later today.

Take Care Everyone, think positive thoughts and try and stay calm.....yeah right!!!

Janna x


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi all,
Can I join too, I did a trial (on my own as I didn't have bloods checked) and this month am doing a proper trial and will have my bloods checked. All being well I am hoping to have a transfer in November but am really undecided about how many to have put back, one or two? We have 5  Blast frosties in Bath frozen in single viles so can take out one at a time. I didn't know you can refreeze so that is good to know. We already have a 3yr old from ICSI in 2005, I  don't really want twins as I worry how it will affect 3yr old and my sanity!! Therefore feel that I should opt for one to go back in BUT maybe I should just leave it to fate. Defrost 3 if two survive put two back and if not one? Any thoughts?
Claire x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow 5 Blasts - that is great!! As a mum of twins I can totally understand your logic behind only wanting 1 transferred. I think you should defrost them one at a time and if that one doesn't defrost properly they can thaw another one. Better than defrosting all 5 and having to re freeze them again. Hope that helps?!
I'm having a single embryo transfer because my body cannot cope with another twin pg.
GL xxxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all

I am also having the same dilema as you Claire.  We have a lovely dd from our 2nd ivf cycle and have just had a BFN from a an ivf single embyo transfer.  We have 3 frosties - don't know if they are frozen together or singly.  Planning to have a FET in Jan but not sure how many to put back this time.  Don't really want twins for the same reasons as Claire but if we got another BFN wouldn't want to deal with the fact we had discarded a healthy embryo that could have had a chance.  Perhaps the best thing to do would be to wait and see how many survive and then decide.  Why does this have to be so difficult?!  

Chel x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Chel. I had a BFP with twins on my 1st ICSI (so lucky) and then a BFN with a single embryo transfer in July. I know how you feel about discarding the other embies but if you ask the clinic to freeze the embies that are not transferred (if quality is ok) then you are not losing them entirely. My clinic said that the pg rate for a single embie transfer and then a FET if the fresh doesn't work, is the same as having 2 embies put back together.
Saying that when I had my 1st cycle - we got to blast stage and had 2 frontrunners. I was told that there was a higher chance of twins but I didn't really think about it I just wanted to be pg. Its only after reading some heartbreaking stories of women whose twins/multiples didn't make it I realise how lucky I am. Its a decision to be made personally with you DH and the advice of the clinic.
HTH xxx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies

Louise glad your embryos were well behaved and defrosted nicely

Well they say its bot over till the fat lady sings, well she has gone past singing and is now shouting!!!  My period arrived last night and i am now flooding so i guess that its for us at the moment.  I feel remarkably ok about it all, i had a sneaking suspicion it wouldnt work and bugger it i was right!  Down but not out will be going for a fresh bout of IVF nov/dec time.

Good luck to the rest of you lovely FET ladies fingers crossed for you all.

Love Hobbs x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hobbs - I'm so sorry    be kind to yourself. Keep thinking positive about the next cycle xxx


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Just a small update - i'm now pupo. I have 1 morula on board. Unfortunately 1 embie stopped at 8 cells and the other was degenerating at the compacting stage. The 1 morula that they transferred is a little slow but may be because it was a frozen embie. I have looked on the net and there are pg from day 5 morula's so I have a little hope.
The transfer was not smooth, I had a kink in my cervix so little embie was put back in the incubator until the catheter was in place. My legs in the stirrups were beginning to ache !!!
So now I wait      

Hope everyone is ok. Hobbs how are you?
Anyone else transferring soon?

Louise xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening ladies,

  Hope you don't mind me joining you, I am currently waiting for FET, I too am having a natural FET, AF is due on Monday(ish) So i guess then i need to wait for Ovulation. I don't really know a lot about FET as it's my 1st (1st ET aswell i guess)

We have 6 frosties from our Egg Share cycle, My clinic did say about culturing them to blast but how can they do this on a natural cycle as i thought you had to have them 'replaced' on LH surge +4 days? Surely this will not give them enough time to defrost and culture?

Also can anyone tell me how often they have to visit their clinic or scans etc?

Sorry about all the Q's.. Love and baby dust to all.
Nicole.x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey, just wondering if i could join you guys...??  not to sure when my FET will be but clinic says i need to do a trial cycle, which i can do this month (had a BFN from icsi last week). im glad starting again so soon tho. 

nice to see others at Bath as well!!!! thats where i am! thats where my two ice babies are! 

have no idea what to expect with FET tho! all very confused.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

for you!!!! let us know how you get on!


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

COngrats on the embies defrosting nicely - Always Hoping. GL for wednesday   
Hi Kitten 77- I had my FET at Bath. The trial cycle is to see whether you ovulate and fi you produce enough progesterone on your own. In a nat cycle they don't give you any drugs -Yippee no Cyclogest bullets!!!!
I'm now 10dpo(5dpt) and got a BFN on a hpt, hopefully its still to early but think its a bust  Not sure what our next move will be. 

Hope everyone else is going ok?
Louise xxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi louise - yer FAR to early to test me dear!!!! step away from the sticks  - keep those positive vibes going hun!!!  here are some of mine for you...   

thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Morning ladies 

Just thought i'd drop in to see how your all doing.

Louise , what was ityou told me, think positive!

As for me we are doing ok after suffering the period from hell i am fully recovered. The clinic did a notes review and i start down regging on the 23rd for DIVF number 2.  Unfortunatly we have to pay for thsi one as my PCT will only fund one free go, we have been quoted £4120 which seems mega expensive, or is that me being a skin flint  

Good luck ladies

Hobbs x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sorry about your AF being horrid Hobbs   before you know it you'll be in the 2ww again and getting a BFP  
Well I tested again today - sorry  . Its still BFN and I feel pretty crap, just want to sit and cry. I really didn't want to have to IVF in Germany but looks like it may be my only option.

How is everyone else?

Louise xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

HEY LOU!!!!  STEP AWAY FROM THE STICKS!!!!  6 days past transfer is FAR to early hun!  some people dont even get a positive till a couple of days PAST test date!  you stop that negative and start thinking positive!!!! 

im ok today ta, getting over the BFN from last week, well nothing i can do about it so have to get on with it. waiting for some paperwork from the clinic to tell us what we need to do for the trial cycle. apart from that, off to the gym tonite to try to loose some of the weight i put on from isci...my own fault ate and ate and ate loads of rubbish!!!

you keep positive hun!!!!


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well AF arrived today   I kinda knew it was going to be a BFN for this FET. I'm not feeling upset, I'm [email protected]#d off! I'm fed up with ttc'ing and the let down every month. I know I am so lucky to have my boys. Blah this IF is so not fair, all these great ladies on FF having to struggle with getting pg whilst some who really don't deserve it get it so easy.
That's my moan for today.
I'll check in now and then but no more frosties for me so on to another fresh cycle.

Good Luck everyone xxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh hun, im so sorry   - you moan away! we all feel the same way, it isnt fair and we all know that. look after yourself babe and positive thots for the fresh go!!!


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks Kitten, just had a accupunture session so am feeling a bit better. I have an appt with a clinic here in Germany on Monday so hopefully will get the ball rolling.


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi all,

Always_hoping, how did ET go? Hope your also OFFICIALLY pupo.
I also had transfer Wednesday  

Take care x


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Mine is 12 days from ET (27th)  
When is yours?

x


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there yes will def join you ive jurt started AF so day 1 going for scan next week, where are you in the cycle?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,

  2 days untill my 10 day scan...   It's coming around so quickly.

Can i ask after your LH Serge when did you have ET? I have read lots of places that it is 3 days after...?

I have begin testing on the OPK's today (day  I know it's a little earl bt i don't want to miss it   I think i will test twice daily too.

Fingers crossed for the PUPO ladies... Babydust to all.xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

louise 85


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladies... Guess what!!! I HAVE A POSITIVE SURGE..    Done x4 tests just to make sure and it's defo there... It wasn't in my 'first morning wee' but was just there in my second.. But i have a problem that i have just called the clinic and they are CLOSED  I think they may only do half day today & tomorrow so i must get up early so i dont miss them.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

watn

woooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

         

bet ur in shock! take it easy


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

I just wanted to say hello to you all and wish you all the best for your FET cycle. We will be doing natural FET next month, had our consultation today at Coventry CRM.
We have 6 frosties and have the huge decision of whether to thaw all 6 and aim for blastocysts, it's a big gamble & hope it works out.
I am feeling quite nervous about it so any advice anyone has would be greatly appreciated.

Good luck to you all

Jaimi


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All,
  My natural FEt was cancelled my lining started to drop which meant my body was prepairing for AF so we either missed ovulation with the clinic being closed or i just did not ovulate (which i doubt) I am now hoping to switch to Medicated FET on monday (my day21) But i have to see the clinic on monday to see if i can.

Hope everyones FET goes well.

Jaimi - We too have 6 frosties and we went with the thaw all.x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

watn

so sorry hun


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Jaimi~ I'm at Cov CRM. I'm doing a natural cycle in Nov. Good Luck x


----------

